# Goodbye and Thank You



## Xena (Feb 11, 2011)

All of you have been a real help to me. 

*Thank you.*

I've decided to delete my account on this forum though. While it's been useful to have the support, to know I'm not alone, it's not helping me anymore.

I want to move 'up the feeling ladder'.

I truly know we create what we focus on, and coming here every day is focusing me on infidelity, broken hearts and pain. 

*I'm creating something better now.*:smthumbup:
*
Good luck to all of you.*

Before I go, I'd like to recommend three resources that have really helped me. If they don't resonate with you, that's fine, but I'm putting them out there for whomever they do resonate with...a path out of the darkness:

1. 'The Secret' and any other materials on 'The Law of Attraction'.

2. The book 'Radical Forgiveness'.

3. 'The book 'The Hero Within'.

Good luck to all of you; I sincereley wish you all the best of love, light and laughters on your journey.

~ Xena (Warrior-cum-Magician).:iagree:


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

I always wondered if coming here all the time was bad for me as well. But some people have some great advice, and I think I need it still at least until I move, and get rid of this dam couch.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck to you in your life. I hope you find peace and happiness


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Xena said:


> 2. The book 'Radical Forgiveness'.


My H and I read that book. it is helpful. 

Good luck Xena! hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

